# Fox Squirrel



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I have been wanting a fox squirrel to mount,but haven't been able to bring myself to shoot one...(I know hard to believe huh?..lol)Anyways,I saw this poor fellow get hit by a car.I turned around,and picked him up.Hardly any damage.Little road rash on his tail,but you can fluff it so it isn't hardly seen.I'm going to get him mounted.


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Dec 5, 2008)

That'll make a nice mount, for sure.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 5, 2008)

Pretty squirrel, that will make a nice mount.


----------



## Robk (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude, you got one of them new stripeless skunks.. LOL J/K  Should look good.

R


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 5, 2008)

We have 2 gray ones with black heads mounted.
Always wanted a black one. One of mine was a road kill.(I was in the truck)


----------



## woods-n-water (Dec 5, 2008)

they dont come much prettier than that one.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

nice looking squirell 
my parrents have an albino one mounted used to live in the yard
it lost a game of dodge car as well


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't see many of those.  Make a great mount!


----------



## Nga. (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice looking Fox there. I have a couple silver with black trim mounted.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 6, 2008)

They sure do make purty mounts - that's the only reason I'd shoot one,because they're kind of scarce.

I saw one today while I was fishing - it was a black-headed gray one.Wish I'd had my camera!


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm spoiled...they're everywhere up in MI where I am from


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 6, 2008)

I go through Calhoun and Early counties every day, and I can assure you they are not scarce there. I see them often crossing the road, and on the shoulder. They thrive in preferably mature pine or mixed pine/hardwood forests, and are common in the SW part of the state.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 6, 2008)

There are some at Berry WMA..I shot one over 4 lbs there last season.  125 yard shot (paced it off) with a .17 hm2.  Nothing like the thud of a huge squirrel on the floor of a mature forest!


----------



## adebord30183 (Dec 6, 2008)

Man thatll make a beautiful mount


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Dec 17, 2008)

beautiful squirrel


----------



## Squirrel Sniper (Dec 17, 2008)

beautiful squirrel


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good looking squirrel.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 18, 2008)

I have got one identical to that mounted.  I got it mounted on a piece of pine log.  He is crawling on the pine.  It looks really good.  My daughter thinks it is a skunk.


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 18, 2008)

fishndinty said:


> There are some at Berry WMA..I shot one over 4 lbs there last season.  125 yard shot (paced it off) with a .17 hm2.  Nothing like the thud of a huge squirrel on the floor of a mature forest!



Now thats some good shootin right there...  

BTW, great lookin skunk...err, meant squirrel...


----------



## njanear (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a nice looking squirrel.  Up until this year, I had never seen a live fox squirrel (I mostly hunt the thick woods) - then the one I saw was in someone's driveway down near Piedmont (he was a blackish grey one).   If I saw one like that one, I might just be tempted to tickle him with my HM2 and get him mounted too.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats a nice one!


----------



## TJFitz2009 (Dec 19, 2008)

i was lucky enough to kill an albino fox squirell about a year ago, during last season. I was just hunting in the same 3 acre lot of woods i always hunt on, i was actually sitting in my deer stand, because thats where i always see the most squirrell from! then i just throw a plastic bad with a rock or two inside, to where i shot it, and then when im done, go collect them, but yea, he came down a huge oak tree, right down the side, and i popped him right in the head...he was about a 2 year old squirrell, not to young by no means, measured 28 inches i length, including the tail. i cleaned him out and cured the skin/hide..and now he's mounted on a piece of cherry wood, right above my bed...nice one, always a good story to tell about that one...yoursa should be a great mount as well.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2008)

great color on it!


----------



## wareagle (Dec 22, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> What part of the state are you in?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice color plp


----------



## SFStephens (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a large solid black fox squirrel and two silver fox squirrels that run around out behind the house.  They run from the woods behind my house, right past the side of my house and into the wooded area in front of my house every day.  I have been given a standing "no shoot" order by the wife, but she won't be there everyday.  I'll take one for a mount, just waiting on moderate temperatures for my having to sleep on the porch for a couple of nights.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 22, 2008)

wareagle said:


> What part of the state are you in?


Southeast along the coast.About 60 miles from savannah.


----------



## RuggedNetwork (Dec 22, 2008)

If you don't have a taxidermist, I'd love to mount it for you.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 22, 2008)

RuggedNetwork said:


> If you don't have a taxidermist, I'd love to mount it for you.


I actually do have a taxidermist that is suposed to be doing it,but do you have some photo's of your work?


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 30, 2008)

THats an awesome squirrel! and it'll make a great mount


----------

